# Magsalita ng Tapos



## AskLang

Can you find me a good translation of this popular tagalog phrase - in English?

Magsalita ng tapos.

as in, Ayaw kong magsalita ng tapos.

Salamat po.


----------



## DotterKat

"Ayaw kong _*magsalita ng tapos*_."

I don't want to have the _*final word*_.
I don't want to have the _*final say*_.
I want to _*keep things open*_ between us.
I want to _*keep the lines of communication open*_ between us.
I want us to _*keep talking*_.

Depending on the situation and the exact context, you could even alter the idiom about burning bridges and say:

I don't like *burning bridges behind me*.


----------



## AskLang

DotterKat said:


> "Ayaw kong _*magsalita ng tapos*_."
> 
> I don't want to have the _*final word*_.
> I don't want to have the _*final say*_.
> I want to _*keep things open*_ between us.
> I want to _*keep the lines of communication open*_ between us.
> I want us to _*keep talking*_.
> 
> Depending on the situation and the exact context, you could even alter the idiom about burning bridges and say:
> 
> I don't like *burning bridges behind me*.


 
I am uncertain, but your first two examples sounds like the idiom I am looking for. If you at least grew up in the Philippines and have spoken Tagalog as a household language, you would understand the sense I am referring to. I mean, 'magsalita ng tapos' is not referring to any relationship between two people but rather, it is something someone says about matters or events.

Ex.
Hindi muna ako mag-eenroll this semester. Pero ayaw kong magsalita ng tapos dahil baka dumating ang perang pang-enroll ko.

So, do you think these two would fit in this context?
Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

Context always helps! For a text like _"Hindi muna ako mag-eenroll this semester. Pero ayaw kong magsalita ng tapos dahil baka dumating ang perang pang-enroll ko."
_
What you want to say is:

I want to *keep* / *leave my options open*.
I will *never say never*.
I *won't make a final decision *on this matter until I get more information / pending more information.

Examples:

_I won't be enrolling this semester, but I will *keep* / *leave* *my options open* as some money may be coming my way.
I won't be enrolling this semester, but I will *never say never*. There is still a chance that some money may be forthcoming.
I won't be enrolling this semester, but I *won't make a final decision* on it for now as it is still possible that some money may be sent to me in the foreseeable future._


----------



## AskLang

Thank you for your suggestions DotterKat. They're very helpful indeed!


----------



## edrcet

How about, "I won't be enrolling this semester.  This is not my final word because perhaps money may be coming yet.


----------



## AnjSmykynyze

"Huwag kang magsalita nang tapos" can be translated to, "Don't be too sure about it"


----------

